# Brauche hilfe



## namiikaze61 (9. Mai 2022)

Hey ich brauche gerade Hilfe bin am Verzweifeln und benötige gerade Hilfe , weil ich nicht verstehe was von mir verlangt wird. Es wäre sehr Nett von dir, wenn du mir weiter helfen würdest. Die Aufgaben Stellung lautet so: 

Ein Programm soll in einer Schleife ganze Zahlen vom Benutzer einlesen. Sobald der Nutzer q eingibt wird die größte Zahl ausgegeben.

Erstellen Sie ein Struktogramm mit Hilfe des Struktogrammeditors und anschließend ein Programm in Java, das die vorliegende Aufgabenstellung löst.

Ich interpretiere mir bei der Aufgabe, dass ich ein Programm erstellen muss, wo Random irgendwelche Zahlen von mir angeben wird und dass dieses Programm nur anfängt zu arbeiten, wenn man "Q" eingibt, wenn ich nach dem Internet gehe, muss ich ein Scanner mit einem IF Statement erstellen, aber wenn ich vom Skript aus gehe finde ich dort nichts mit einem Scanner, daher wollte ich fragen, ob ich die Aufgabe richtig interpretiere und der Lösung Ansatz mit einem Scanner mit einem If Statement richtig wäre und ob man diese Aufgabe auch anders lösen kann. 

Ich wollte auch nachfragen, ob mein Ansatz bisher richtig ist.
Hier im link sieht ihr wie ich es bisher gemacht habe.








						Testat-1
					

Image Testat-1 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## M.L. (9. Mai 2022)

Zumindest bei der Eingabe von q könnte bereits das erste Programm weiterhelfen: https://javabeginners.de/Ein-_und_Ausgabe/Scanner.php  (der gezeigte Code im Screenshot scheint zur Maximumberechnung auch zu passen)


----------



## Jw456 (9. Mai 2022)

Wo in der Aufgabenstellung steht was von Zufall.
Und bei der Eingabe von q soll eine Ausgabe erfolgen und das Programm beendet werden.


----------



## namiikaze61 (9. Mai 2022)

Jw456 hat gesagt.:


> Wo in der Aufgabenstellung steht was von Zufall.
> Und bei der Eingabe von q soll eine Ausgabe erfolgen und das Programm beendet werden.


Also wenn ich es dann richtig verstehe ist die Aufgabe dann eine Kopfgesteurte Schleife und keine Zählgesteurte Schleife?
Also muss ich ein Programm erstellen, wo der Nutzer mehrere Zahlen eingibt und am Ende schreibt er q und das Programm ermittelt dann die größte Zahl.


----------



## Jw456 (9. Mai 2022)

Nein der User gibt Zahlen über  die Tastatur Zahlen ein. Du merkst dir im Programm die Größte.
Gibt der User q ein ist das Programm zu ende und die größte  eingehend Zahl soll ausgegeben werden ,

Das ist das was ich aus der Aufgabe lese.


----------

